# egg sharing are my chances ruined



## LauraLoo20 (Mar 21, 2010)

heya was really hoping that someone could really maybe help me not stress so much. I am hoping to be able to take part in an egg sharing scheme at exeter this year. My consultant is sending a referral to them; so im waiting to hear back . I was given some information on egg sharing at exeter/criteria. i think ill be ok on most of them. the only thing thats really bothering me is it mentions cystectomies. When i had my ectopic they removed a cyst at the same time. i didnt sign any paper work to say to remove cysts just the ectopic. does anyone think this is gonna cause me problems. im really hoping it doesnt


----------



## Lillibets (Jan 20, 2011)

Hi Lauraloo!

I had a cyst on my ovary when they were trying to check my follicles to see if i could egg share,they couldn't even count my follicles the cyst was so big,about a month later they looked again & the cyst had totally vanished!

As long as the cyst has gone,there is no problem! xxx


----------



## Hope2005 (Sep 24, 2005)

Hi Ladies


I was wondering whether I have cystitis, how do they check that for you.


I am worry because my periods are irregular now.


----------



## tigge66 (Feb 10, 2011)

Lillibets

Cystitis is an infection of the bladder and not related to cysts on ovaries.

Polycystic ovaries is one of the causes for ovarian cysts and irregular periods and they could check for this. The nhs site below has details.

http://www.nhs.uk/conditions/polycystic-ovarian-syndrome/Pages/Introduction.aspx

But lots of women have cysts on occassion on their ovaries woithout an underlying condition.

Tx.


----------



## kaz1978 (Oct 23, 2009)

hi i egg shred before and also had cyst which disappeared and i egg share twice


----------



## muchlovetogive (May 19, 2011)

Hi i am going to be a egg donor in a few weeks time and I suffer from cysts on the ovaries I had two removed last year and one burst this year and the hospital said its not a issue as they can control the cysts and it is also very common. Hope this helps x


----------



## Lillibets (Jan 20, 2011)

Tigge66

I'm not at all sure what you mean...the question had nothing to do with a bladder infection,it was about cysts.


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Lillibets,

It may have been a typo by you, as cystitis is a water infection in the bladder.

However back to the point in question and just to reassure you, I recently had a scan and was told that I have a large cyst on one of my ovaries.  It has never been mentioned before in any previous treatments, therefore is and would not be a problem at all.  The clinic said that cysts are very common and can just come and go in many women and most of us would have no idea, so I certainly don't think it would stop you egg sharing and I wouldn't even mention it to your clinic.

Good luck on your journey.

Stacey
x


----------

